# Ciudadanos Europeos



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Is anyone a member or has knowledge of this company, any idea how good their information is, particularly their factsheet regarding non resident eu citizens driving and keeping uk cars in spain.

Heres the link to those interested

Ciudadanos Europeos


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have had a look at the site and it appears not to be a company, but a spin-off from the 1992 Maastricht agreement. It appears to have all been written by one person (Per Svensson).

One of its aims is to encourage participation of people from other EU countries in Spanish local government, to promote their own interests. 
Ciudadanos Europeos
One place where this has happened is Mojacar: Ciudadanos Europeos de Mojácar

There are no news items more recent than Nov 2009, and some of the material in the "Information about Spain" section is subjective to say the least.

It is impossible to say how accurate the Fact Sheets are - certainly the process of re-registering an imported car with Spanish plates is far more complicated than it appears here! I would get a second opinion if I were you.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I think you are right, I have just discovered that the European Commission has a website where they talk to you live over the net or you can request a full legal in depth breakdown of your rights within Europe with regard to your own situation or problem. I have therefore requested info on leaving and driving Uk reg cars in Spain for non residents, and am waiting to hear back. Apparently it can take up to 8 days for an answer but at least it is the right answer and all free!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rewdan said:


> I think you are right, I have just discovered that the European Commission has a website where they talk to you live over the net or you can request a full legal in depth breakdown of your rights within Europe with regard to your own situation or problem. I have therefore requested info on leaving and driving Uk reg cars in Spain for non residents, and am waiting to hear back. Apparently it can take up to 8 days for an answer but at least it is the right answer and all free!


Can you post a link, please?


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can you post a link, please?


https://ec.europa.eu/citizensrights/ is where you leave the questions

European Commission Your Europe Advice Which questions can I ask? is a bit more info,

it's a good site with lots of info on but you need to have a good look around. They do live chat as well but I can't find the link to it, probably just under contact us.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rewdan said:


> https://ec.europa.eu/citizensrights/ is where you leave the questions
> 
> European Commission Your Europe Advice Which questions can I ask? is a bit more info,
> 
> it's a good site with lots of info on but you need to have a good look around. They do live chat as well but I can't find the link to it, probably just under contact us.


Thanks, will take a look at that later


----------

